# I’m gonna post some random chooks content



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m sitting here in my 3 hour history class online I’m super bored omg anyways here are some spoiled chooks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

3 hour history class? Who does that? Not even universities do that.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> 3 hour history class? Who does that? Not even universities do that.


My school does that and it’s actually 6 hours but 3 hours is class so like I still have history for the whole day is ruining my summer but at least I got my chooks to keep my company


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

As long as you’re learning (most of) it!


----------

